# ENTPs will control the world!



## livanay (Nov 17, 2008)

Holbach said:


> Ok ok. I agree. We could be leaders, both of us. I bring ideas and you follow through on them. Furthermore, I will work on the communicating part. :laughing:


What if he doesn't agree with your ideas and could only follow through his own? :shocked:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Holbach said:


> Ok ok. I agree. We could be leaders, both of us. I bring ideas and you follow through on them. Furthermore, I will work on the communicating part. :laughing:


That'll work, we both have to agree on the ideas though.


----------



## Holbach (Mar 25, 2009)

Fine with me. First of all, we could ban religion? :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll start creating a new planet for the religious so we don't have to worry about it here.


----------



## livanay (Nov 17, 2008)

You'll start worrying when there's war between that planet and this one in the future :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll make sure that there's nothing on their planet that they can use against us.


----------

